# Underground Conduit



## Supershine (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Does anybody know how to get a 1 1/4" PVC conduit about 2 or 3' underground under a large bush?

I've tried hammering it through but I got about 2 feet through and then it got extremely difficult.  The whole length I need to go is about 8 feet and I don't want to disturb the plant too much.  I would like it in that particular spot because it runs along a fence and it will be out of the way.

Any ideas will be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G0_YHBEu2s[/ame]


----------



## Supershine (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks Neal!  There are some really smart people out there.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2015)

I could see a few problems with that, but is worth looking at. Saw one where the guy also had a 2" pipe just ahead of the nozzle to transport the mud back and limit the size of the hole but I think he was using a pressure washer. Not sure how you could center a nozzle in the bigger pipe.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 12, 2015)

Our last little task like this involved running a coaxial cable under a sidewalk ... but the owner had a sloped garden covered in a layer of white marble chips.  NO WATER and MUD was allowed.  

Solution:

1.  Shovel marble chips aside onto a clean tarp to create a trench line 4"-5" below the level line of the sidewalk.
2.  Dig a hole on the opposite side of the walkway in line with the trench.
3.  Obtain a 6' length of 1/2" rebar and start pounding it with a a large framing hammer from the marble side of the walkway.  Mark the sidewalk width plus 6" on the rebar to gauge how far to pound it.  Bend it slightly as it entered the trench to ensure a somewhat level entry path.
4.  Once the rebar made it, clean the end and tape the coaxial cable to it.  Pull cable thru, letting the rebar "lead" the way.  Once it was visible, remove the tape and pull the remaining coaxial cable to make the wall connection on the house.
5.  Fill-in the hole, cover with the clean marble chips.
6.  Get the well earned check and beer.


----------



## Supershine (Apr 13, 2015)

I never thought about using water.  I'll play around with it this weekend see what happens.  It's a good idea.


----------



## Kabris (Apr 13, 2015)

Great video Neal, learn something new everyday. That guy made it look pretty easy and he did a nice job too.


----------



## Supershine (Apr 20, 2015)

This method makes it all so easy!  It took me about five minutes to make a hole underground 8 feet long and then another five minutes to get the conduit through.

The only trouble I had was when the hose attachment and the conduit hit an obstacle which was probably a rock or a root.  Otherwise, it was easier than actually digging a trench and cutting through roots from the top down.

Thanks again for the video!


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 20, 2015)

You can jet a pipe straight down into the ground the same way. Hammer on the top and the water brings the dirt up.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 20, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> You can jet a pipe straight down into the ground the same way. Hammer on the top and the water brings the dirt up.



One of these days I'm going to try digging fence post holes.:


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 20, 2015)

nealtw said:


> One of these days I'm going to try digging fence post holes.:


 

I saw an old guy that fixed a leak in a basement wall by taking a pipe and jetting it in outside the block wall about a foot away from the wall down to the depth of the leak. 

The leak stopped and he said the pipe relieved the pressure forcing the water thru the crack. I still dont get how it worked but it did. He said the Romans figured that out. 

If you use pipe for posts go for it.


----------

